# What happens in Vegas



## tnthomas (Jun 25, 2017)

...stays in Vegas!        I've never felt the need or obligation to document my life, my behaviour or thoughts nor my feelings.

Already, you can tell that this is going to be one-boring-autobiography.  :sleeping: 

 I have always enjoyed comedy, all forms but particularly, I've enjoyed the efforts of stand-up comedians. 

  What a rough way to try and make a living....shovelling horse manure looks to be more appealing(close to nature, 

lots of fresh air & sunshine),easier, and pays better, plus the audience doesn't smell like booze and cigarettes.

Another way to look at doing stand-up comedy is, if your act doesn't _take-off_, book well or entertain the masses quite like you envisioned,

at least you won't have to pay for Jenny Craig or Weight-Watchers, as you'll likely _starve-to-death_ anyway.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 25, 2017)

Well,  My cousin, Mark Russell,  made a fortune for about 20 years  in Washington, D.C., playing piano

(Standing up.) and singing parodies  (On the PBS channels.)   (You could Google him if you care to.)

He still hires out for speaking engagements around the country.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 25, 2017)

...And it may not be as rewarding as it once was, tn.  layful:


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 25, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Well,  My cousin, Mark Russell,  made a fortune for about 20 years  in Washington, D.C., playing piano
> 
> (Standing up.) and singing parodies  (On the PBS channels.)   (You could Google him if you care to.)
> 
> He still hires out for speaking engagements around the country.



Mark Russell, I have enjoyed his work for years!   I bookmarked his joke page -->http://www.markrussell.net/index.php/jokes


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 25, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> ...And it may not be as rewarding as it once was, tn.  layful:
> 
> View attachment 38794




Ha!  that cartoon makes me LOL, ROFL, LMAO and


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 26, 2017)

Well, since it appears that I have a "diary" going here, then here's today's entry:

Dear Diary, 
Everywhere I turn, I see 'things' to eat. Every few moments I fantasize about some food item that I _could_ be eating.

Why?  For today, I am on a liquid diet......for tomorrow, I will be _colonoscopized!     _


----------



## Falcon (Jun 26, 2017)

Tom,  They're gonna stick that 15'  long tube WHERE ?   Well, Good luck with that.

Did you drink every drop of that tasty swamp water?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2017)

Best of luck, Tn.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 26, 2017)

Drinkin' the swamp water as we speak, tastes more like untreated sewage run-off.   1 liter down, 2 to go.

Giving me the shakes...later it will be the $]-[!ts...


----------



## Falcon (Jun 26, 2017)

Yeah Tom,  Them sawbones don't like to look @ a $hitty colon.

Anyway, Good luck.  Most folks nowadays say it's a piece of cake because they're sedated and hardly remember the procedure.

Hope they find whatever might be in there and snip it off.  You'll be home free.  Keep us informed.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 26, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Yeah Tom,  Them sawbones don't like to look @ a $hitty colon.
> 
> Anyway, Good luck.  Most folks nowadays say it's a piece of cake because they're sedated and hardly remember the procedure.
> 
> Hope they find whatever might be in there and snip it off.  You'll be home free.  Keep us informed.



Thanks Falcon,  I'll update tomorrow, as soon as I finish munching down on a oversize breakfast burrito(including hash browns).  

....still got 1 liter of dragon pi$$ to drink.  Supposed to nail  8 oz every ten minutes...slowing down a bit.

Edit:  yeah, the procedure probably not near as bad as the prep.   A little happy meds in the IV ,so you won't care what they're doing, to your South end.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 27, 2017)

They did the deed this morning, gave me some propofol so I wouldn't mind.  I did get that breakfast burrito(with hash browns), no salsa per the nurse's orders.  She thought I might get sick, but I have cast iron guts.   I didn't push it, hadn't eaten solid food since Sunday.     Never trust a fart!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 27, 2017)

Congratulations!   Salsa tomorrow.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 27, 2017)

Congrats! Pig out!


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 27, 2017)

Yes, time to eat, time to live out all those food fantasies and dreams I was havin' yesterday!  

Overall, the procedure was not bad(I was asleep), the clinic was busy but the facilities were up-to-standards, the staff was professional and pleasant.   However, the prep was *not* what I_ ever _want to go through again.   ffended:

The doctor found and biopsied 2 small polyps, he said no expected to be malignant. 

I'm glad I had this procedure done, just in time to take advantage of my employer provided group coverage. 

Day after tomorrow I leave my job, going back into retirement, and on to Medicare.


----------



## maggiemae (Jun 27, 2017)

Tom, good news all around except for the prep work!   Happy second retirement!


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 4, 2017)

maggiemae said:


> The way I see it, if you want the rainbow, you gotta put up with the rain..._​Dolly Parton_




That quote speaks volumes on appreciating life's offerings.


----------

